

The story of our HackerNews submission - cs02rm0
https://en.avion.io/blog/#!/post/the-story-of-our-hackernews-submission

======
ASquare
If it helps, someone submitted your site to ProductHunt - who knows - may get
some more traction from there...

~~~
cs02rm0
Thanks very much, I hadn't heard of it, I'll take a look.

~~~
ASquare
Cheers!

